# 22 wmr for defense



## wackjob (Jan 30, 2009)

does anyone have a recomendation for 22 mag ammo for self defense use out of a pocket gun?

I understand that a bazooka is ideal, but I have already selected my gun and it's a short 22 mag.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's kind of small, but than again a grain of sand in the right spot can be lethal.

I'd probably go with a nice heavy hollow point, if that's what I had to go with. Something with a bit more controlled expansion and weight retention. Just my thoughts.

neat idea though.

xdeano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would probably go with one of the 40 gr hollowpoints, getting a little more mass to carry through, or the remington viper flat tipped ammo if its still around.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm going to stray from the pack on this one. If I were to carry a .22 mag for self-defense, I would lean toward a solid bullet. My reasoning is strictly for purposes of penetration. A hollowpoint would impede penetration in what is already a lower powered cartridge sending a small, relatively light bullet. Heavy clothing covering the vitals of a two legged varmint would compound the problem. .22 magnum hollowpoints are made to upset quickly on small game animals. To my knowledge, there are no loads designed for self-defense available to the consumer. The hollowpoint would certainly offer a larger wound channel, but if if doesn't make it into the vitals of your chosen scumbag, it would not be very effective. After all, if you really, truly have to shoot somebody, you want them stone cold dead. To think any other way is inviting disaster.
Carry carefully. Carry legally (if possible) and carry all the time.
Burl


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Burly1
You're on to something there, solids wouldn't be a bad idea either. It would give nice penetration and still have decent channeling caused by mushrooming.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would go with solids, a 22 pistol as a defense weapon will work better than nothing. Regardless of what you use, you still have the psycological effect of shooting something at them, very unnerving if on the recieving end.

huntin1


----------



## handirifle (Jan 27, 2009)

Take an old coat, or heavy jacket (dressed like someone on a very cool nite) and put it over a homemade dummy as close to body density if possible.

Then shoot it with the 30gr Vmax, the 40gr HP, and solid loads, from about 8-10 feet. That will tell you what you want.

Although, unless hit in the head or maybe the heart, it will not be an immediate stopper, but if hits are in the chest or vitals, it will be lethal.

The 22 WMR is powerful and a pretty decent choice, IMHO.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive found the 22 mag to be fairly decent,

what it lacks in actual punch, is made up for in velocity, even thru my revolver im shooting in the neighborhood of 1550fps

id look for quickshock if they have it, and test it on a pair of phone books, stacked up...

then compare that to a jacketed bullet, 
you will be impressed with penetration compared to 25 and 32 acp rounds


----------

